# Short-staffed New Orleans police hiring civilians to help amid violent crime surge



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

Short-staffed New Orleans police hiring civilians to help amid violent crime surge: 'Alarming to residents'


New Orleans Attorney Laura Rodrigue warned against hiring civilians on 'Fox & Friends First,' saying the move should be 'alarming' to everyone as murders surge




www.foxnews.com





They're hiring unarmed civilians to take calls... that can't possibly go poorly


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Cannon fodder.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

NYPD traffic agents too...not sure if this is a new program but this is embarrassing to watch. I like how 2 of the agents kick and hit the guys car like that’s going to do something. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Tactical hand slap to the tail light.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Who want's to play "Traffic Marshal" to do details when we age out!?!?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I can't be the only person who thought of this when I first heard about this story,


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

NYPD traffic agents have been around forever. They mostly write parking tickets, but you’d have to be insane to walk around the biggest city in the country wearing a uniform and an “NYPD” traffic vest. Wild.

NYC has a bunch of unarmed LE departments, which is crazy.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

EUPD377 said:


> NYPD traffic agents have been around forever. They mostly write parking tickets, but you’d have to be insane to walk around the biggest city in the country wearing a uniform and an “NYPD” traffic vest. Wild.
> 
> NYC has a bunch of unarmed LE departments, which is crazy.


Including Sanitation and Taxi.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

EUPD377 said:


> NYPD traffic agents have been around forever. They mostly write parking tickets, but you’d have to be insane to walk around the biggest city in the country wearing a uniform and an “NYPD” traffic vest. Wild.
> 
> NYC has a bunch of unarmed LE departments, which is crazy.


So does Boston, the most visible be the Public Health Commission Police.


----------



## Inspector71 (Sep 30, 2007)

Roy Fehler said:


> So does Boston, the most visible be the Public Health Commission Police.


*I thought they were smoked by the city with the rule 400 folks being dumped last July!?!?*


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Inspector71 said:


> *I thought they were smoked by the city with the rule 400 folks being dumped last July!?!?*
> View attachment 10945


They just lost their arrest powers. They never had guns, but they’re still out there, “police” in name only.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Just saw a "Blood Striper" at Trippi's who was strapped. He has FT academy, so happy for him I forgot to ask him what entity he worked for!?!?
Wanted to buy this hat but ran out of allowance $$$


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

mpd61 said:


> Just saw a "Blood Striper" at Trippi's who was strapped. He has FT academy, so happy for him I forgot to ask him what entity he worked for!?!?
> Wanted to buy this hat but ran out of allowance $$$


I’d be very suspect of someone with the FT Academy who’s in the Red Stripe Mafia, legitimate police departments are desperate for academy trained/POST people.


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

This is not something I'm familiar with, whats a red stripe?


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

KPD54 said:


> This is not something I'm familiar with, whats a red stripe?


Jamaican Beer. Hence the post.


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Jamaican Beer. Hence the post.


Funny man


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

KPD54 said:


> Funny man


Dont forget to tip your Waiter.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

KPD54 said:


> This is not something I'm familiar with, whats a red stripe?


Boston Rule 400 Special Officers who work for private security companies, they have to wear shirts in colors other than dark blue, and pants with a one-inch wide red stripe down the sides.


----------

